# Conversion ideas for Khorne Lord



## Avatar 95 (Oct 7, 2009)

I plan on making my own Khorne lovers, and am thinking about conversions for my Lord. I want him to look fully Khorne, just blood-fuelled anger. Any ideas guys? I might post a pic up when he's done, (mind I have exams this week and loads of homework, so he might be up my December holidays.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

1. needs lots of skulls.
2. needs a big axe.

Somewhere in the dim mists of the Modelling and Painting archives here, you'll find a thread I did on Khorne berserkers. that should provide plenty of inspiration for you to make your own.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> 1. needs lots of skulls.
> 2. needs a big axe.



This. Also blood wouldn't go amiss, and maybe make the axe a bit bigger. Or give him another axe. Or both.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

also depends on if hes gona be in power armour or termi armour, if a bog standard lord in power armour, you could always use the torso from the possessed marines sprue for the upper body to give him a rather unique look, then add zerker legs and arms, then sort out what weapons you plan to use, axe, big axe or an even bigger axe


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Or two even bigger axes with a couple big axes strapped to his waist for throwing.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

You dont wanna go TOOO much tho, the thing with converting is trying to come out with something without blowing it out of proportion. 
A TOP 3 things u have to remember is:
1) Posing the model to give him a UNIQUE and dramatic pose
2) The paintjob on it to make him stand out
3) The base

What I would recommend as a fellow Khorne player is this. (actually doing this myself)
is that usually the running pose is a great base, but that slow walking make it more intence, so this is what im doing for my next piece.

Im using the Assault Marine Legs, doing the chaos trim on it out of thin plastic card. Using some Khorne Berzerker bits, using the CHaos Knight shoulder pads, Some Forge World Khorne Berzerker upgrade kit and crafting the axe out of thicker plastic card.
The MAIN idea behind him is the Glowing runes all over his armour making him feel driven by khorne himself and im thinking of mounting him on a Termy base on top of a pile of debris from a collapse building. 

U can make some splatter blood stains on him by lightly dipping a toothbrush in some red paint and running ur finger on top of the brissles to FLICK the paint at him. This method takes some practice but it does give it a very UNIQUE look.

YES u can use this idea for sure. IF you want more details and INfo just drop me a PM or add me to MSN [email protected] and we can chat.
Blood for the Blood GOD!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

zerker legs drop kickin a -insert chaos adversary- in the face with a axe or three in hand  

my friend did it with a crisis and it was amazing seein a pariah with a foot in the face


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

a cool action scene would be cool too actually


----------



## Necrogoblikon (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is my converted khorne lord.
I pinned the wings from the possessed sprue to the original back pack then green stuffed the gap to look like the fur cape. and replaced the rock he was standing on with a space marine head
Just adding simple stuff like skulls and heads and gore to the base really help.


----------



## TheVanTango (Nov 21, 2009)

Making my own Khorne lord at the moment, it's my first foray into customization, so i'll be sure to stick up pictures when i can.

I've even thought of a back story and everything


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

and to give an idea of how a khorne lord looks like with a possed body, heres my count as kharn mini








useing the legs and torso from the possessed sprue is one way of making a unquie khorne lord, just add which ever head you like the the look of the arms, weapons and pack/cloak


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

the weapon is everything with khorne lords it has to be totally overdone. And then lots of blood and a few skulls hanging from chains


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantasy Khorne lord with head and weapon swaps fopr the easy way. They can look quite good too. Saw a Kharn replacement using the fantasy chaos lord on the pile of skulls.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah its a good change of style but sometimes doesnt really fit in. If you cut off the crests on the helmet of a berzerker and pin them on to another helmet those work better. I've done a few, the Iron Warriror's one looks bad ass


----------



## crzy eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice model its very unique. just add a few details 2 da chainaxe and its complete


----------

